# There's HOPE!!!!!!!!



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I just ckecked the 7 day forecast and Monday the high is supposed to be 29 and the low 15 degrees!!!!!!! I believe some small ponds might be ready by next weekend. I hope the weather jerks are right for a change.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

"Hope" is a good thang !


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow looks pleasing... Maybe be ice fishing before the end of janaury..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I hope so. I am really eager to test my shanty.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thank you Ice Gods!!*  

We may get to enjoy this after all,


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hey big daddy must of got the dance down!!!!SWEET!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just in time for the Gander Seminar! There will be ice, and I'll be stuck INDOORS!!! LOL!!! Story of my life!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres the accuweather long range, they have been saying this for awhile.

Monday, Jan 15 Mostly cloudy Low: 24 °FHigh: 40 °F
Tuesday, Jan 16 Cloudy most of the time Low: 10 °FHigh: 34 °F
Wednesday, Jan 17 Sun, then clouds Low: 12 °FHigh: 30 °F
Thursday, Jan Cold with snow Low: 10 °FHigh: 31 °F
Friday, Jan 19 Partly sunny Low: 10 °FHigh: 27 °F
Saturday, Jan 20 Very cold with clouds and sunLow: 11 °FHigh: 26 °F
Sunday, Jan 21 Mostly cloudy Low: 13 °FHigh: 32 °F
Monday, Jan 22 Cloudy with a chance for snow Low: 13 °FHigh: 32 °F
Tuesday, Jan 23 Clouds and sun Low: 21 °FHigh: 35 °F

A wonderfull quote from accuweather.

"Those who think that winter 2006-2007 is going to remain mild are in for a shock. Winter is likely to come with a vengeance. A week from now, we'll start seeing truly cold air across much of the country, and we expect this change to last." 

Bastardi believes that if the change in the weather pattern reaches its full potential, the onset of cold weather could result in "one of the top-five coldest 30-day stretches in the past half century."  

well be icing till late march I hope


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just watched the weather and the current jet steam is topping in Alaska and heading south of Ohio next week. It is currently -56 degrees in the Yukon and heading this way, so winter is coming fellas...and not in some mamby pamby way...ice soon to follow!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

swantucky said:


> I just ckecked the 7 day forecast and Monday the high is supposed to be 29 and the low 15 degrees!!!!!!! I believe some small ponds might be ready by next weekend. I hope the weather jerks are right for a change.


Well I was about ready to back everything away ?? I may hold off for a while now ?? Hey big Daddy keep up the dancing !!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Of course it's coming. I put all my ice stuff away last weekend. Glad to see it coming though.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I havent even got the stuff outta storage yet. I been waiting on a nice warm day to sort it all out! 

Sowbelly


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey guys, Sowbelly will be needing some help on the Ice this year. He has a problem retaining things for more than a couple days. Someone please go with him on his first trip on the Ice. When he was still living at home with his dad, his dad had to show him every year which way to turn the auger to drill the hole. Also make sure he has his mittens tied to a string running up and around his shoulders or he will for sure loose them.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ARTIC BLASTTTTTT coming Monday!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm afraid there won't be good enough ice to walk on other than maybe small ponds but too much to get a boat through !


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

they just revised the forecast to much more moderate lows of only 25 or so this coming week. That sucks


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Seen that BJ, it does suck....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, but look at NEXT week...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

well as i expected they changed it again, back to where it was with lots of lows in the single digits. I wish they would stop playing games with my heart like that.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! I'm sure it'll change two or three more times too!   

I've still not lost hope!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You just have to keep the FAITH...........its gonna happen!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I didn't get out at all on the year of 2006. So I will definitely want to try to get out 2007. Keep you're finger's crossed.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

For that edit I give you the FINGER!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

What are you talking about???


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Good edit Peple !


----------

